# Teich eisfrei halten



## KawaAndy (29. Sep. 2013)

Hallo,

bin seid Mitte des Jahres Teichbesitzer (von unserem Sohn während unseres Urlaubs angelegt), neu hier im Forum und habe natürlich gleich mal eine Frage:

Wie kann ich meinen Teich eisfrei halten?
Habe von diesen Styropor-Eisfreihalter gelesen - sind die zu empfehlen?
Weiterhin habe ich das Teichbelüftungssystem Tetra APK 400 gesehen - ist dies zu empfehlen?

Der Teich ist ca. 3m x 2m. 2m x 2m sind ca. 20 cm tief, 1m x 1m ca. 80 cm tief.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antwort(en)
KawaAndy


----------



## koifischfan (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Halo,

ganz schön klein finde ich, jedenfalls für Fische.
1 x 1 x 0,8 = 800 l + 2 x 2 x 0,2 = 800 = 1600 l

Gerade die Fläche in der Tiefe ist wenig. Wenn da mal nicht der Sauerstoff knapp wird.

Jedenfalls reicht ein Belüfter mit einem Ausströmer in ca 20cm Tiefe fast überall.
Der Tetra Pond APK 400 ist völlig übertrieben. Gehe zu den Aquarien, die Pumpe für einen 10er und einen runden Ausströmerball.


----------



## KawaAndy (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Sowas zum Beispiel:

http://www.rakuten.de/produkt/aquae...-pla-2012-02&gclid=CIqamsiY8bkCFcOV3godo1sAEw

Sind die Aquarienpumpen denn für den Außenbereich (Regen etc.)?

KawAndy


----------



## koifischfan (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*



> Sind die Aquarienpumpen denn für den Außenbereich (Regen etc.)?


Nein, aber umgedrehte Behälter sind meist umsonst.
Soll heißen, ein Eimer oder Ähnliches tut das Gleiche.


----------



## KawaAndy (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Hey,

aber so eine Pumpe würde reichen?

KawaAndy


----------



## koifischfan (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Ja klar.
Z.B. habe ich diese http://www.ebay.de/itm/OSAGA-Luft-K...f_fische&var=490112627226&hash=item2c69a2079d mit zwei Anschlüssen in Verwendung für ein 17000 Liter Teich.

Oder diese:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/SET-Hailea-A..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item53f8ce9de4
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Hailea-ACO-9..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item2c61c2cc1c
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Resun-Air-Pu..._garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item20ceeb331a


----------



## Ansaj (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Hi KawaAndy,
ich will hier nicht gleich die Spielverderberin sein und das war auch eigentlich nicht deine Frage, aber ich finde (wie schon von koifischfan angemerkt) den Teich entschieden zu klein für Fische, besonders für 7 Goldfische! Seien es nun 300 oder 1600 l. 
Bitte sei mir nicht böse, ich möchte nur aufklären, falls du ein Teichneuling bist.
Es geht ja nicht nur um den Sauerstoff, sondern auch um die Wasserqualität allgemein und das Wohlbefinden der Fische. 
Ich würde dir anraten den Teich nächstes Jahr zu vergrößern oder die Fische abzugeben. 
Gruß,
Ansaj


----------



## Deuned (30. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*



KawaAndy schrieb:


> Wie kann ich meinen Teich eisfrei halten?
> 
> KawaAndy



Nutze doch bitte die Suchfunktion!
Diese Frage gibt es ja regelmäßig u.a. z.B. hier:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/40490


Gruß

Bernd


----------



## KawaAndy (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Teich eisfrei halten*

Hallo,

vielen Dank für eure Antworten.

Werde ich mir eine Pumpe bei Ebay kaufen und die Teichvergrößerung nächstes Jahr in Angriff nehmen.

KawaAndy


----------

